#  ,  ,   >  Openbox S6

## UN7RX

.         DVB-S2 (MPEG4).    mpeg4 .   Yamal 300K      4026  4046     .            ,      (8PSK 3/4),    " "   ""   .   Openbox   -   ,   " " (         )   ,      .

    ?

----------


## ra3poy

,   2-1

----------


## ra3poy

http://www.sat-digest.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36902,

----------

UN7RX

----------

UN7RX

----------


## UN7RX

*UA0DBX*,  ,   .   lyngsat.com     ,    T2-MI,  .
  ,   ?

----------

Adagumer, UN7RX

----------


## R0ACL

,    RSCC.      .        Roscript.

----------


## UN7RX

> : http://www.sat-digest.com/


   ,    ,      ,   ,         .      -   lyngsat.com.


*UA0DBX*, ,   ,  ,   ""    75  90   lyngsat.com   ,   !  ::beer::

----------

Adagumer

----------


## UA0DBX

> UA0DBX, ,   ,  ,   ""    75  90   lyngsat.com   ,   !


  !      .    ,          .       ,     .         ,       .    ""      75e , 85,1e  140e .        .       ,  .     ,     . 

      ,      210    (+    )    180e .  68,5e,         2005-2006  . .                  .     120  ()  138-70.5e .      138e  .      Satlink WS 6908 ,       .      Topfield TF3000CipPRO ()   ,      ,        DVB-S2  .        75.          120 ()     QTH     ,  ,  50               .  120          75   .
             ,      ""  :Smile: 
http://forum.qrz.ru/pribory-i-izmere...nn-pod-tv.html

----------

